# CPT 20670 removal of implant



## elbeRN (May 13, 2011)

Just looking for some adivce...
I have a pt who is still in a global from having ligament reconstruction with tendon interposition on her hand. The doctor places a K-wire below the skin to hold it. Three weeks later the pt comes in for follow up and it is noted that the K-wire has migrated and is now protruding dorsally from her hand. After a sterile prep, the doctor removes the wire. Would it be appropriate to bill 20670? No incision was made and pt is in a global.
Any thoughts????


----------



## ozarkortho (May 16, 2011)

Was this done in the office or back to the OR?


----------



## elbeRN (May 17, 2011)

this was done in the office during a scheduled follow up appt. I didn't think it was billable, but wanted opinions from others. Thanks!


----------



## ozarkortho (May 18, 2011)

*Post Op*

Then you are correct this is not a billable charge.


----------



## twosmek (May 18, 2011)

I agree!!! not billable


----------

